# American Maltese Association Code of Ethics



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Code of Ethics

1. As a member of the American Maltese Association, I will breed to the ideals of the Maltese standard and will act in accordance to the objectives and purposes of the AMA. I will abide by and uphold the principles of the Club's Constitution and this code of Ethics.

2. I will keep alert for and endeavor to control or eradicate inherited problems that are particular to my breed. I will strive to screen my breeding stock for hereditary problems.

3. If any of my Maltese need to be euthanized, it will be done in a most humane manner by a veterinarian. It will not be done at a dog pound, humane society, or experimental lab, nor will they be left alive at any of these places.

4. I will provide adequate diet and exercise, and veterinary care and supervision during gestation, whelping and lactation.

5. I will not knowingly deal with dog wholesalers, retailers, or unethical dog breeders, not supply dogs for raffles, "give away" prizes, or other such projects.

6. I will keep accurate breeding and stud records as required by AKC.

7. My puppies will receive quality health care and nutrition. They will be handled regularly, properly socialized, and accustomed to human contact.

8. I will not sell a puppy before it has been given a veterinarian health examination and has received at least one inoculation against distemper, hepatitis and parvo. A puppy will remain in my possession until at least 12 weeks of age.

9. I will provide pet buyers with written details on feeding, general care and nutrition and a health record with data on veterinary attention.

10. I will provide limited registration on puppies sold as pets or have signed spay-neuter agreements.

11. I will not speak with dishonor of another member or seek to impair the reputation of another breeder. I will be courteous and helpful to people who contact me regarding dog information.

12. While staying in a hotel/motel during specialty shows and all-breed shows, I will obey the rules, regulations and policies pertaining to dogs. Upon proof of violations, I assume the risk of suspension from the AMA with a letter of grievance filed with the AKC recommending disciplinary action.

13. I understand that failure to comply with this Code of Ethics will subject me to possible suspension or expulsion from the AMA.


----------



## Pippinsmom (Nov 29, 2004)

Thank you for posting that! I found Article 11 and 13 very interesting..esp considering the terrible run-in I had last month at the dog show. I will make sure to print this and have it handy for future reference.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Number 2 needs a little work from the Malt community.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Numbers 8 and 10 could use some work, too. Look how many puppies are sold before 12 weeks with no spay/neuter agreement.


----------

